# 2017 Hydroconquest new movement caliber L888



## Kart

Hi all,

Yesterday I went to AD near home looking for Hydroconquest the salesperson told me that Hydroconquest got new movement caliber L888 (same movement as Heritage Railroad) is it true?

I find out on longines website the information still show Hydroconquest use caliber L633. Is this misunderstand of salesperson or the information on longines website not update yet?

Anyone heard about hydroconquest with caliber L888.?


----------



## Makeitfromscratch

I was surfing Longines U.S. E-Shop and it appears that all the new 3 hand Hydros are L619/888. They use to be the L633 (2824-2) with the exception of the Arabic Hydro (now discontinued) that has the 2892a2 (L619). It seems to be an L619 with a beat rate of 25,200 thus extending the power reserve to 65 hrs. from 42 hrs. I'm sure there is more to it, but I'll need to do more in depth research. So, to answer your question, yes, there are HydroConquests with the L619/888.


----------



## sfl1979

I own the discontinued L619 Hydro.
It is a great diver, but with some aesthetic flaws. The full arabic dial looks more like a field watch and the old/new model has the cartoonish looking 6,9,12 dial.
I hope they will change more then _just_ the movement. 
They should keep the applied *6,9,12* but with _much_ smaller letters, use the all brushed tapered bracelet on the L619 model and change the alu bezel with a ceramic bezel. Together with the cal. L888 movement, just perfect.


----------



## b.watcher

sfl1979 said:


> I own the discontinued L619 Hydro.
> It is a great diver, but with some aesthetic flaws. The full arabic dial looks more like a field watch and the old/new model has the cartoonish looking 6,9,12 dial.
> I hope they will change more then _just_ the movement.
> They should keep the applied *6,9,12* but with _much_ smaller letters, use the all brushed tapered bracelet on the L619 model and change the alu bezel with a ceramic bezel. Together with the cal. L888 movement, just perfect.


i don't think the numbers look cartoonish at all on the actual model. an all brushed braclet wouldn't work for me either since i really like the polished middle parts. make it look mor classy! the only Thing we agree on is exchaning the Aluminium bezel with a cermaic one. don't know about the movement....happy to get to know more about in the near future.


----------



## mr_raider

Makeitfromscratch said:


> I was surfing Longines U.S. E-Shop and it appears that all the new 3 hand Hydros are L619/888. They use to be the L633 (2824-2) with the exception of the Arabic Hydro (now discontinued) that has the 2892a2 (L619). It seems to be an L619 with a beat rate of 25,200 thus extending the power reserve to 65 hrs. from 42 hrs. I'm sure there is more to it, but I'll need to do more in depth research. So, to answer your question, yes, there are HydroConquests with the L619/888.


They are doing the same with Hamiltons. Starting to put in lower beat longer reserve movements. These movements are not available outside swatch group. Anecdotally, the Hamilton H-10s seem to be dead accurate.


----------



## sfl1979

Kart said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Yesterday I went to AD near home looking for Hydroconquest the salesperson told me that Hydroconquest got new movement caliber L888 (same movement as Heritage Railroad) is it true?
> 
> I find out on longines website the information still show Hydroconquest use caliber L633. Is this misunderstand of salesperson or the information on longines website not update yet?
> 
> Anyone heard about hydroconquest with caliber L888.?


New this year at Baselworld 2017: 
Longines HydroConquest 44mm Automatic with the L888 movement (ETA A31.L01) Ref. L38414566














Basically the same watch, but bigger size and better movement.

I'm not sure, but they might have thinned out the numerals.


----------



## catlike

Pass.

I was waiting to see the 2017 version but 44mm is not for me. Are those numerals even bigger in relation to the dial?

I already have the L888 movement in the Heritage Railroad - which is a wonderful watch.


----------



## Heigl

According to Longines it has caliber L619/888. What means L619/888? Is it a combination on two calibers?
L888.2 is based on ETA caliber A31.L01 which is based on ETA caliber 2892-A2. The 2892-A2 is commonly used in Omegas, Breitlings and IWC's.
What this actually means? Is there a higher-end ETA-caliber inside new Hydroconquest?


----------



## beni5464

why these two new models (44mm) are not for sale yet??


----------



## Heigl

beni5464 said:


> why these two new models (44mm) are not for sale yet??


Yes they are. Search by this: "L3. 742.4.56.6"


----------



## Heigl

Heigl said:


> beni5464 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why these two new models (44mm) are not for sale yet??
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are. Search by this: "L3. 742.4.56.6"
Click to expand...

Sorry it's a 41mm.


----------



## LodeRunner

According to the Longines website, the 39mm also has the 619/888 movement.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## beni5464

Heigl said:


> Yes they are. Search by this: "L3. 742.4.56.6"


hey, i'm looking for L38414966 (44mm blue auotomatic), cant find it on longines site and longines online shop
and not in any sore in israel... why? when? thanks


----------



## billiybop

My 3 month old 39 mm Hydro Conquest has the cal L888.2
It gains 1/2 to 1 seconds a day.


----------



## ThaWatcher

billiybop said:


> My 3 month old 39 mm Hydro Conquest has the cal L888.2
> It gains 1/2 to 1 seconds a day.
> View attachment 12459489


That's some great accuracy you have there!


----------



## billiybop

billiybop said:


> My 3 month old 39 mm Hydro Conquest has the cal L888.2
> It gains 1/2 to 1 seconds a day.
> View attachment 12459489


This is out of the box accuracy.
I removed the back so as to find out if I had a L619.2 OR a L888.2
There IS a difference.


----------



## joeyjj

Is there any way to identify externally which movement is in the watch? 

I bought one as a gift the other day, planning on buying at least two more when they are back in stock but Longines HK don't seem to be able to identify the L619 from the 888. They offered to open one up to check but there was no time. 

I'd like to be able to pick an 888 without the hassle of having it opened up. From what I understand they come either with one or the the other. I don't know if that's how they are shipped out randomly or if that's because of an overlap in stock with the older models. Hopefully some of you can clear that up for me.


----------



## Pun

billiybop said:


> My 3 month old 39 mm Hydro Conquest has the cal L888.2
> It gains 1/2 to 1 seconds a day.
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12459489&d=1496261516"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


L888 movement is really dead accurate. I've Heritage 1969 that has same movement and it's very accurate from the day one. Longines is otherwise quite reliable brand. Even much higher end brands like ALS or JLC don't match its accuracy!!


----------



## Heigl

Bhakt said:


> L888 movement is really dead accurate. I've Heritage 1969 that has same movement and it's very accurate from the day one. Longines is otherwise quite reliable brand. Even much higher end brands like ALS or JLC don't match its accuracy!!


That's very impressive accuracy! Mine is between -2 to +6 sec. per day. Mostly it's +3 sec per day. I also have HC 41mm autom with L888.2. Here is some measurement data.
View attachment 12539477


----------



## Heigl

There are variation in accuracy. Now my watch is running about +10 sec per day. It's not really pad but it's not good either. 
I have a no idea whey it varies so much. What you think?


----------



## JoeC

Heigl said:


> There are variation in accuracy. Now my watch is running about +10 sec per day. It's not really pad but it's not good either.
> I have a no idea whey it varies so much. What you think?


The rate seems off. My assumption is that Longines uses a grade higher than standard to encase within their watches. If it is under warranty, I would send it in for adjustment.


----------



## Heigl

JoeC said:


> The rate seems off. My assumption is that Longines uses a grade higher than standard to encase within their watches. If it is under warranty, I would send it in for adjustment.


What you mean with "grade higher"? Are they adjusting it for running faster?

Lähetetty minun SM-A500FU laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## billiybop

billiybop said:


> My 3 month old 39 mm Hydro Conquest has the cal L888.2
> It gains 1/2 to 1 seconds a day.
> View attachment 12459489


6 months later and it still only gains 1 second a day!
This is the only watch movement that i never had to adj/reg to get better accuracy.


----------



## alessandro132

joeyjj said:


> Is there any way to identify externally which movement is in the watch?
> 
> I bought one as a gift the other day, planning on buying at least two more when they are back in stock but Longines HK don't seem to be able to identify the L619 from the 888. They offered to open one up to check but there was no time.
> 
> I'd like to be able to pick an 888 without the hassle of having it opened up. From what I understand they come either with one or the the other. I don't know if that's how they are shipped out randomly or if that's because of an overlap in stock with the older models. Hopefully some of you can clear that up for me.


The easiest way to check would be comparing BPH - the L888 is 25,200 vs the L619 which is 28,800. The L888 will have a more pronounced sweep, plus if you have a time keeping app such as hairspring, you can verify BPH that way.


----------



## Ride-Fly

billiybop said:


> 6 months later and it still only gains 1 second a day!
> This is the only watch movement that i never had to adj/reg to get better accuracy.
> View attachment 12680715


thats a 39? It looks pretty big. Do you have skinny wrists? I have average to slightly wide wrists and I was thinking of getting the 41, or even the 44 if I could find one. My 42mm Airman Base22 fits my wrist well, but maybe the 44 would be too big??? My 39mm Breitling Chronomat looks a tad small, but it sits so high, it kind of makes up for it. Would you say the HC sits high? Maybe I should consider the 39mm HC....


----------



## Heigl

That is incredible! Very accurate.

What comes to measuring, I have found that there are differences even in mobile phones. I compered Samsung Galaxy A5 to iPhone7 and I founded out that there are differences in accuracy. 
When I measure watches, I use WatchCheck app. It takes time from NTP server.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.uhrenbastler.watchcheck&hl=fi


----------



## billiybop

Ride-Fly said:


> thats a 39? It looks pretty big. Do you have skinny wrists? I have average to slightly wide wrists and I was thinking of getting the 41, or even the 44 if I could find one. My 42mm Airman Base22 fits my wrist well, but maybe the 44 would be too big??? My 39mm Breitling Chronomat looks a tad small, but it sits so high, it kind of makes up for it. Would you say the HC sits high? Maybe I should consider the 39mm HC....


Slim wrists is a more polite term. I'm very sensitive about my "skinny wrists". Anyway, yes, a 39 mm. After my several posts praising how accurate this movement, L888 is, plus only 1/2 seconds a day, I have stopped wearing it.
It has jumped from very accurate up to plus 5 or more seconds a day. And, besides, I feel more comfortable wearing my 'little' Longines 35.6 mm. It has the L619 movement which is much more easy to adg/reg than the L888.


----------



## Heigl

JoeC said:


> The rate seems off. My assumption is that Longines uses a grade higher than standard to encase within their watches. If it is under warranty, I would send it in for adjustment.


I sent it to the Longines to be adjusted. Let's see is it more accurate when it comes back from there. I hope it is.


----------



## SwissCollector

I happen to have recieved the ownership of the longines L3.742 on the 6th of Jan. I found it strange that i could not find my watch in the instructions for use book, until then i thought it was a movement L688 until i found out this was the new hydroconquest.


----------



## kamazas

billiybop said:


> It has the L619 movement which is much more easy to adg/reg than the L888.


How do you mean easier to adg/reg?


----------

